
Forget Silicon Valley, It Still Pays More to Be a Doctor in America - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-16/which-u-s-jobs-pay-the-most-top-ten-professions-by-salary
======
wirerc
LOL, they had to drag Silicon Valley into this, when those doctor salaries
seem like minimum wage TC for engineers in the Valley nowadays.

------
gniv
Is this yet another case where they only look at salary, and not total comp
(article doesn't say)?

~~~
raincom
At least once one becomes a doctor, he doesn't need run on that leetcode
treadmill whenever he changes his job. Nor does he need to worry about being
laid off, since beancounters want to reduce expenses.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Our interviewing process has three stages, in the first stage you will need to
prescribe the correct medication for a patient, the second step show human
warmth and caring to a terminally ill patient, and the third step perform a
small surgery meant to show your mastery of various forms.

